# الأفران المستخدمة في دهان السيارات



## amah652002 (27 أكتوبر 2006)

نأمل إفادتنا عاجلا عن الأفران المستخدمة في دهان السيارات وإستخدامها في دهان الموبيليا والخشب وذلك من حيث أنواعها وكيفية الحصول عليها وكل مايتعلق بذلك وشكرا


----------



## ahmedogo (13 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل عام وأنتم بخير
نأمل إفادتنا عاجلا عن الأفران المستخدمة في دهان السيارات و إذا أمكن العرض بالصور التفصيلية 
وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## العقاب الهرم (13 سبتمبر 2009)

اليك ملف عن ال Spray guns+techn+air

للتحميل اضغط هنا

------------------------

مجموعة ملفات عن الاتى :

BASE Coat 1K - color no
Top Coat 2K- color no
What is the damage
color furmulation (Auto base + Auto cryl)
Paint Your Car at Home
ما هو الضرر

للتحميل اضغط هنا

الملفات من شركة ناشيونال
National Paints
​


----------



## محمد أبوعصبة (23 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على الإفادة


----------



## amah652002 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ياريت تعيد الملف على رابط آخر لأنه ( expire) وشكرا جزيلا لتعاونكم


----------



## العقاب الهرم (24 نوفمبر 2009)

amah652002 قال:


> السلام عليكم ياريت تعيد الملف على رابط آخر لأنه ( expire) وشكرا جزيلا لتعاونكم



تم تعديل الرابط اخى
شكرا على التنويه​


----------

